# Chip & Pin



## rutherford (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi everyone

What is the situation with chip and pin in Dubai/Abu Dhabi? Have they adopted it? Can you ask to sign instead of using your pin?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

No chip and pin yet wih UAE bank cards. If you bring a foreign chip and pin card you will usually be asked to put in your pin but sometimes you'll just sign. 

When you have to put in your pin it's not always well set up to be private eg at Waitrose/Carrefour you might have to put in the pin in full view of the cashier/packing guy/next customer!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Some UAE based banks have adopted it, but not all stores. For example, an HSBC debit card has a chip & pin facility, but many places will still ask for a signature.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I with Lloyds, all chip and pin now. And I'm forever being asked around the counter or the flex on the machine is only long enough so the terminal is in view of the queue.

Funniest, "only in Dubai" thing I once saw though was someone hand over their card to the cashier and then announce their pin number verbally to the cashier, me and probably a few other people within the vicinity.


----------

